# Our Lovely Surrogates



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Freddie said:


> Suzie,
> 
> It would be really great to have a list of everyone on this section of the board and where they're at (like on the 2ww thread).
> 
> ...


A little while back someone asked for a list like the one above.

Are you all still interested in this ?? If so post your information below and I will create a list. I also think it would be good if we put the name of the organisation next to the persons name.

Any thoughts

Tashja xx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Tashja

What a good idea!

Jayne - surro-mum x 2 - Nov 04 and Jan 06 - SUK treasurer.


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Me too please - Jaq (and Simon) looking for straight surro (COTS)


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

All added !!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45894.0.html

Tashja xx


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Me too!  Danuna/Cybermintz straight surrogate (Surrogacy UK) working with two lovely IPs on cycle number five.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Consider yourself added !!!

Tashja xx


----------



## TwoSocks (Nov 8, 2005)

.........and Me?

TwoSocks - Surro for family friend  06  (Independant)


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

ADDED !!!

Anymore   

Tashja xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Dont forget me


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

ADDED Lorraine !!

If I have got anything wrong let me know!!

Tashja xx


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Add me too Tashja.

Lynne.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

ADDED Lynne !!

Thanks for te chat the other day !!

Tashja xx


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Any time babe.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hope everyone is ok 

Lynne - hows treatment

Twosocks and Sunrise - how are you feeling - not too sick I hope.

Jayne - hope you are ok also ??

Danuna - any news yet ??

Tashja xx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Tashja

I had a couple of down days after the birth, but this was purely hormonal and I feel absolutely fine now. 

I am now trying to lose some weight. I lost 10lb in my first week and hope to lose a couple more lbs when I get weighed in tomorrow.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

wow Jayne, thats good !!!

I am glad you are feeling better hormone wise !! 

Tashja xx


----------



## TwoSocks (Nov 8, 2005)

Glad you are feeling better Jayne.  

It helps us to know what you have gone through, so that we won't be shocked/'feel on our own' if it happends to us. 

I'm still feeling sick most of the day, though I keep snacking, drinking and it fades away for a while.  

Bye 4 now

TwoSocks


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Tashja
I am just waiting by the phone for Care to phone me with date for Transfer.
It should be this Wensday or Thursday, then we wait to see if the little one can survive being unthawed.
Will let you know.
I hope you are feeling better, will try and catch you on IM.
Speak soon Lynne.xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck !!! I really hope little one survives the thaw.  

Let us know as soon as you have your date - thinking of you !!

Tashja xx


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

HI tashja
Transfer this Wednesday 12pm.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

EXCELLENT !!!! WOOHOO !!!!! GO LYNNE !!!!

Good luck hun and hoping for a  

Well I have finally taken the plunge - and booked myself in for a horse riding lesson !!??
Its been ages but I am excited - Wednesday for my lesson !!! 

Tashja xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Goodluck Lynne for your transfer(all being well).       

Lorrraine


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Lynne

Good luck with the transfer.

Will be keeping everything crossed for you!

Jayne


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi just popping by to plug the ff meet in march in nottingham 

would be lovely to see some of you there 

check out the link below

love
suzie xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30923.0.html


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Good Luck for tomorrow Lynne  
(and for you Mrs G - better get a cushion ready for Thursday if my last ride is anything to go by   )
Love Jaq


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi everyone thank you for the good wishes.
Transfer went ahead, one embie on board. 
Now have too wait and see.

Tashja hope you are feeling better and you enjoyed the horse riding.
Lorraine hope  everythink is going ok with the pregnancy.
Jayne hope you are feeling more together.
Jaq thank you for the good wishes.
Take Care everyone Lynne.xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news Lynne !!! Heres to the 2ww !!!

Hope everyyone is ok ??

I am off riding in an hour - I will update when I get home !!

Tashja xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

OWCH !!!!!

Going again next week 

Tashja xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Just popped in to say I think all you women are amazing.


----------

